# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  >  Παλμογράφοι

## Arctic

Εκ μέρους του αδερφού μου - *παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε μόνο με το παρακάτω αριθμό και όχι με μήνυμα:*

Πωλείται ένας απο τους δύο παλμογράφους


1. *Hantek DSO5102P 100MHz 1GSa/s 2Ch* *170€*
    Κατάσταση καινούργιου, με το κουτί του και όλα τα παρελκόμενα.


2. *Tektronix 466 100MHz 2Ch με Analog Storage* *150€*
    Πλήρως λειτουργικός, έχει γίνει έλεγχος και μικροκαλιμπράρισμα σύμφωνα με το manual του, πριν ένα χρόνο. Μαζί δίνεται ένα probe 100MHz. Καποιες ενδείξεις στο CH2 έχουν σβηστεί, αλλα με ένα μαρκαδοράκι φτιάχνεται.


*Επικοινωνία στο 694.63.92.958 μετά τις 14:00*


Βρίσκομαι στη Θεσσαλονίκη, για αλλού αποστολή μετά απο κατάθεση.
*
Η αγγελία εκλεισε* 

Φωτογραφία0285.jpgΦωτογραφία0101.jpgΦωτογραφία0291.jpgΦωτογραφία0293.jpgΦωτογραφία0294.jpg

----------

